# hi everyone



## Guest_alza_* (Nov 4, 2007)

hi my name is alza &amp; a freind of mine has just got a mantid &amp; i am here as i would like to learn how to look after a manyid before i get one..thanx alza


----------



## Guest_alza_* (Nov 4, 2007)

Guest_alza_* said:


> hi my name is alza &amp; a freind of mine has just got a mantid &amp; i am here as i would like to learn how to look after a manyid before i get one..thanx alza


i am also downloading a mantid documentry called alien insects-praying mantis..has anyone seen it thanx alza


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 4, 2007)

Your supposed to join your a guest.


----------



## alza (Nov 4, 2007)

robo mantis said:


> Your supposed to join your a guest.


i have just joined..alza


----------



## Rick (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## asdsdf (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello, and Welcome!

Have you decided which mantis you like?


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 5, 2007)

yer.he was saying he wants the flower mantis..i told him to get the asian mantis cause it grows massive its unreall..but i dont blame him for wanting the flower mantis..im getting it in next couple of days...cant wait..

Welcome Buddie.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome From OHIO&gt; I just got to watch the video, it is a good one!


----------



## alza (Nov 5, 2007)

hi everyone the mantis i would like is the flower mantis.but i thin k i will get Hierodula grandis( The Giant Asian Mantis ) &amp; Polyspilota griffinii (The Griffin Mantis) as i like the colours on the griffin..but i would also like a devil flower mantis..the pic enclosed is my fav pic sorry i dont no who took it,,alza i am just watching a mantis documenrty

called the alien insect praying mantis..its a realy good film..


----------

